# "EAInstall.dll" was not found!! any solution?



## brianwwj (Feb 16, 2008)

I want to uninstall Need for Speed Carbon from my pc but "EAInstall.dll" was not found problem occurs every time when I tried to do it.

I did download n paste "EAInstall.dll" to that directory. but stil it didnt work.

Any solution to get the Need for Speed Carbon out of my PC? plz.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 17, 2008)

I had the same problem. Help?


----------



## abhisheklucifer (Sep 30, 2008)

you have to paste eainstall.dll in C:\Documents and Settings\username\Local Settings\Temp and make sure eaunistall.exe is in the same directory and then double click on it


----------

